# What case to protect this GEM?



## gwallers

What case is everyone buying???


----------



## mkjellgren

I'm using a targus 10" neoprene netbook case. It works nicely but I still plan on getting a hard case at some point.


----------



## ronde90

I want to get a hard case for mine but no one has released one yet. I'm hoping someone releases one similar to the ones that m*cbooks use - the thin, hard cases that encase the laptop, like this, just for the Prime:

http://www.geardiary.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/geardiary_speck_see_thru_slim_hardshell_case_macbook_air_04-500x492.jpg


----------



## dhonzik

I got this case. really nice and only 19.99 at Amazon. Plenty of room for accessories for more picture click the link below

http://www.amazon.co...s00_i00_details


----------



## Reaver

I'm looking at this case on Amazon. I have one for my Nook color and it does add some thickness but it is very well made. Still debating on it since you cannot use the keyboard doch while the Prime is in the sleeve. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Voltron

http://www.minisuit.com/p-732-asus-eee-pad-transformer-prime-tf201-tf700t-minisuit-leather-keyboard-folio-case-for-mobile-docking-and-tablet-brown.aspx

I just ordered the Brown version off of Amazon for 43.90, that's including 3-5 day shipping. I'll post a review as soon as it's delivered and in use!


----------



## Reaver

I ended up with this case, It fits extremely snug and looks great.

http://www.amazon.com/MoKo-Slim-Fit-Multi-Angle-Transformer-10-1-Inch/dp/B0063Q3G3I/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1327951021&sr=8-5


----------



## Enzymaticracer

Now that I've decided I will be keeping my TF Prime, I'm on the hunt for a good case. Would you mind answering a few questions about that case Reaver?

I spend a significant time using my tablet in Portrait mode being a scientist I read lots of primary literature in the form of PDFs); how does that cover work while holding the tablet like a book? I know this is a long shot, but will it stand up at all in portrain mode?

Does the front cover fold back flush against the tablet so that it gets out of the way? 
It certainly looks to be one of the thinner cases out there (which is good), but how much does the whole set up weigh once the case is installed?

Have you noticed any issues with overheating while streaming media of any sort with the cover on?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Reaver

It's not really portrait friendly for standing up. Works great in landscape. The case is pretty slim but it's about the same thickness of the tablet itself. It doesn't add much weight. For your use it probably won't be ideal. The Roocase I originally posted about maybe better for your needs. I have a Roocase on my nook color and they are thicker but well made.

As for it sitting flush when folded open, it is some what flush. I'll see if I can update with pics in a few.

Haven't had time to upload pics. I'll get to it as soon as I can.
Good luck in your search.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nanosmo

I ordered this one, for $12(on sale now regular $40) its a pretty nice leather case.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006LSCCPG/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

Not sure how long the sale will be though.


----------



## bamfsig45

Nanosmo said:


> I ordered this one, for $12(on sale now regular $40) its a pretty nice leather case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006LSCCPG/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details
> 
> Not sure how long the sale will be though.


Thanks for the link, for 12.00 you really cant go wrong and every local store that sales the prime has zero inventory in accessories.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eli

Has anyone else picked up a case for this since this last post?

I'm planning on picking a Transformer up soon and I'm looking for a case. I wish Otterbox would make a commuter case for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## havi007

Eli said:


> Has anyone else picked up a case for this since this last post?
> 
> I'm planning on picking a Transformer up soon and I'm looking for a case. I wish Otterbox would make a commuter case for it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


dude tell me about it I had this for about almost a week and I still cant find a case I feel 100 percent great about. I always bought an otterbox for my phones I cant make up my mind on a case


----------



## Eli

I couldn't find a case that I liked, either. I ended up taking My Transformer back, so I never bought any of them that I had seen.

I plan in picking up the other Transformer when it comes out. Hopefully, that'll give me enough time to search for a case between then and now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Scottysize

Reaver said:


> I ended up with this case, It fits extremely snug and looks great.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...27951021&sr=8-5


I got the same one. I like it.


----------



## Scottysize

Just ordered this one: Best Skins Ever

While I still use the leather one from Amazon, this should give me a little extra protection with .020 additional thickness.


----------



## thecatchphrase

My wife and myself are waiting for the gumdrop case to get released for the prime.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## frellingfrakker

thecatchphrase said:


> My wife and myself are waiting for the gumdrop case to get released for the prime.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 on this. I bought the cheap Moko case at first but I'd like something with more protection. The gumdrop site says the Prime case is expected to be available sometime in April. It's already up for preorder but it's not cheap ($59.99). Once it's been out for awhile you should be able to find it for $15 or $20 cheaper from an Amazon seller.


----------



## CykloneFij

Scottysize said:


> I got the same one. I like it.


Yes, same here. Had similar for my Xoom. Love this one. Will use for now for protection until another comes out that offers better.

Still undecided on whether or not to get the suit one for dock as well. Looks too tawdry and cumbersome. Hopefull something better will come out forboth dock and pad.


----------



## BoyNamedStacy

Junk, All I have seen is junk! Still waiting for a decent one to be released


----------

